# Bosch GLR225 Laser Distance Measurer



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I just ordered the Bosch GLR-225 Laser Measure unit today ....http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GLR225-...BG5Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321646911&sr=8-2..... I had a chance to test it out a few days ago and fell in love with it.........,:laughing: 


Write now they have the unit on sale at Amazon.com for $111.50+tax...but includes free shipping:thumbup:

I was getting prices here locally averaging around $190-$210.00 + NYST..... 

including tax it was $121.26 here in NY , inc the free super savor shipping (5-8 business days).






I'll be paciently waiting it's arival........











B,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Right:thumbsup: Love mine, don't know how I did without it:blink:
Thanks for the popcorn


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been using one for a couple years to hang crown by myself.

It is my dumb end of the tape measure.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I absolutely love mine. It adds a touch of "pro" when you go to measure jobs. And it's indispenseable for crown and molding!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

The reviews on it could be better. At least before I throw a Franklin at it. 

I await to hear your review...............


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Bought mine about 3 years back and I don't know how I did some stuff without it. Like some have said for baseboard and crown it's unreal how accurate it is and when doing room sizing it takes me 1/10th the time it would with a tape. You would have to be crazy not to own one when working in almost any trade where you use a tape.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah they sure are a fantastic tool- and for crown they make life so much easier. Have had mine for a few years now and have nothing but great things to say about it


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> The reviews on it could be better. At least before I throw a Franklin at it.
> 
> I await to hear your review...............



I already had the chance to check it out and try it. The rep from Bocsh was in and I wanted to ask him about the GRL-225 ,he had one on him, showed me all the options , measured a few distance points and checked them with the tape measure a few times, needless to say the measurement was dead on, that's what sold me....


It always helps to "kick the tires" as they say,......and test what you have your eye on. Unfortunately, 
most of the time , you don't really have the opportunity to test it out for yourself. You know , I mentioned this a long time ago about this very subject matter. Why they dont allow testing..:blink:..I am assuming it has to do with liability and lawsuits. What are your thoughts...:blink:? I always hear a bunch of lame excuses, "were not equipped for that"...."we don't do that here,sorry" ....I think I have heard them all...well, most of them.....:laughing:
It reminds me of putting that same situation with buying a new car, can you imagine......:blink:
" you can look it over all you want, however.... you can't drive it, but other than that......what do you think about the car".....:laughing:


Anyways,,,,,
Yea, I like it, very much.....its going to make measuring for me a lot easier but keeping accuracy as well....Just waiting for the arrival of the brown box car to show up.....


I am so old fashioned and stuck in my ways,,,, but I am pulling out of that pit, but just a little......:laughing:


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one of these too, don't use it much but when I need it I love it. Just used it yesterday to make sure my trailer wasn't going to hit a huge branch leaving a driveway.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

The laser measure came Wensday........very nice tool..... they both are.....:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got a laser tape measure that I've been using for 5 years now. It's not the bosch but works great. I love using to measure a house for blueprints when I have to draw as-built plans. Also, it works well for measuring a basement finish out.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea, 
I can see why they are so invaluable but with this unit There are 2 issues I have it........ the pouch and no BL.

The pouch they made is sort of snug and is a little difficult to get in & out. The other is there is no backlight for when your measuring in poorly lit areas.
But other than that, i love this unit. Incredibly accurate and easy to use, once you get it out of the pouch..........:laughing:


I still give it 4-1/2 stars out of 5...I'll do something about that pouch.....:whistling, but as far as the BL?...



B,


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

When I'm using mine in darker areas, I usually have a head lamp on so I can see the measurement but also write it down in my notebook.

I got my own pouch for mine - not the one that came with it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

RemodelGA said:


> I got my own pouch for mine - not the one that came with it.


Well you share a pic of that pouch you've rigged up:blink:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

It's at the shop. I can get a pic monday. It's my estimating pouch. It's got my laser tape, regular tape, screwdriver, flashlight, and extra pens. Its awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I may have coined a new term yesterday when framing office walls. I needed to plumb one and refused to use a level, instead searching for the laser.

Laser lazy


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Yea,
> I can see why they are so invaluable but with this unit There are 2 issues I have it........ the pouch and no BL.
> 
> The pouch they made is sort of snug and is a little difficult to get in & out. The other is there is no backlight for when your measuring in poorly lit areas.
> ...


pouch loosens up after some use. 
backlight would be nice. saving last 10 measurements would be nice. but for the price it is excellent. very accurate just find the tape that measures the same. changed the way i work.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

buttons do suck,they are mushy


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Tr.y the Bosch glm80. It looks to be a real winner. I have one on order and will review it in the next weeks


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That Sounds like it is a nice unit, let us know what you think when you get it. I like the built in level on that one and it is rechargeable.....:thumbsup:



B,


----------

